# One month to go



## Royd Wood (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes another month to go before our Galloway girls calve on the farm. My daughters are so excited (so are we) so the countdown begins.
Here's a photo of Sprite - a beautiful purebred and soft as a brush


----------



## Sara (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Sara
Our first year at raising our own beef in Canada but hoping my dairy background from England sees us through even though its 30 years ago seems like yesterday. Strange but when farming is in your blood it never leaves you. A Galloway calving at the far end of the field on her own with no probs sounds better than chasing a holstein around a pen with a breech birth.


----------



## gates (Apr 20, 2010)

well when farming is in your blood it never leaves you.its the true fact deep thinking.


----------



## rater (May 7, 2010)

well farming is a very tough job well my father  is a farmer i know he work very hard.
zhu zhu pets video


----------

